# Is Facebook blocked in Egypt?



## Anelly (Jun 23, 2011)

I know that in Egypt, Facebook was blocked for a few days during the 2011 Egyptian protests but i don't have any idea if the ban still applies.

Let me know if you have any ideas. If you have some sources please provide them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No it has been lifted since February 

Sources for what?
Ideas for what?


----------



## Anelly (Jun 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No it has been lifted since February
> 
> Sources for what?
> Ideas for what?


Thanks. I don't need anything else


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

If anything sites are blocked simply sign up to a VPN


----------

